# Was haltet ihr von dem Stevens kid sport sl?



## jum_per (24. September 2013)

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2014/index.php?bik_id=146&cou=US&lang=es_ES

Gewicht 9kg wäre ok, auch wenn das Kania noch leichter ist. Was mich wundert sind die 140 Kurbeln, die sind länger als bei Cube und Kania. Ist das ein Vorteil oder eher Nachteil?


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

9kg sind okay, ist doch schön, wenn immer mehr Hersteller mit akzeptablen Gewichten kommen. Gabel mit Aluschaft... 

Langer Radstand, flacher Steuerkopfwinkel, ist auf guten Geradeauslauf und weniger Wendigkeit ausgelegt. Kurzes Oberrohr, also aufrechtere Sitzposition, muß man mit dem Kind probieren. Einerseits wegen der Rahmen- und Tretlagerhöhe eher für größere Kinder, andererseits könnten diese aufgrund des kurzen Oberrohrs früher oder später gedrängt darauf sitzen. Ich bin da vielleicht zu kritisch, weil wir in der Familie alle lange Oberkörper und kurze Beine haben.

Tretlager könnte niedriger angebracht sein, Kurbeln sind in der Tat zu lang. Daraus ergibt sich eine größere benötigte Innenbeinlänge, bis das Ding gefahren werden kann.

Wenn es paßt, sicher nicht schlecht - und für die Tuningfreaks ganz sicher eine Basis für ein sub7-Bike. 

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jum_per (24. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> 9kg sind okay, ist doch schön, wenn immer mehr Hersteller mit akzeptablen Gewichten kommen. Gabel mit Aluschaft...
> 
> Langer Radstand, flacher Steuerkopfwinkel, ist auf guten Geradeauslauf und weniger Wendigkeit ausgelegt. Kurzes Oberrohr, also aufrechtere Sitzposition, muß man mit dem Kind probieren. Einerseits wegen der Rahmen- und Tretlagerhöhe eher für größere Kinder, andererseits könnten diese aufgrund des kurzen Oberrohrs früher oder später gedrängt darauf sitzen. Ich bin da vielleicht zu kritisch, weil wir in der Familie alle lange Oberkörper und kurze Beine haben.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank,
das hat sehr weiter geholfen. Kind ist jetzt 111cm und Innenbeinlänge 48cm, Stevens definitiv zu groß, auch für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## trolliver (24. September 2013)

Du meinst wegen der Überstandshöhe? Die erreicht Philipp auch nie...  Ist nicht allein entscheidend. Aber das Stevens macht schon einen wuchtigen Eindruck, ähnlich wie das Cycletech Moskito, und hat mit 11 1/2" einen größeren Rahmen als das Isla Beinn 20 Large (11").


----------



## jum_per (24. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Du meinst wegen der Überstandshöhe? Die erreicht Philipp auch nie...  Ist nicht allein entscheidend. Aber das Stevens macht schon einen wuchtigen Eindruck, ähnlich wie das Cycletech Moskito, und hat mit 11 1/2" einen größeren Rahmen als das Isla Beinn 20 Large (11").




Genau, denk ich auch, noch zu wuchtig. Normales Fahren geht bestimmt. Er kann auch auf dem Cube 200 team fahren. Aber Gelände trau ich ihm noch nicht zu, beherrschen kann er es noch nicht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. September 2013)

jum_per schrieb:


> Genau, denk ich auch, noch zu wuchtig. Normales Fahren geht bestimmt. Er kann auch auf dem Cube 200 team fahren. Aber Gelände trau ich ihm noch nicht zu, beherrschen kann er es noch nicht.



Ein vernünftiger Vater (oder Mutter?)!


----------



## jum_per (27. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiger Vater (oder Mutter?)!




Mutter. So wie deiner auf den Fotos sitzt meiner auch in etwa auf seinem 16 er Kokua. Fängt an im Stehen zu fahren und 10km am Stück sind kein Problem. Leider ist der Kumpel auf dem 20 er Cube schneller. Hilft nix, er muss trotzdem warten.


----------



## KIV (15. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht ne Tuning-Idee: Das Kokua gibts wohl jetzt mit ner Automatkgetriebe-Nabe. Bei 12km schaltet das Rad in den 2. Gang...


----------

